# Potato, Onion, and Garlic bin



## Woodsman (Sep 3, 2012)

Out of a need for one of these, I finally decided to build one. Having never built one, I just kind of made up the dimensions as I went looking for wood. Here are a couple of pics before I put the finish on it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2012)

The title makes hungry. Fried potatoes with garlic and onion. It's already been 2 hours since breakfast - I wonder if we have enough oil for taters . . . 


Nice job on the bin. We need to see it with the goodies in there.

:hungry:


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 12, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Out of a need for one of these, I finally decided to build one. Having never built one, I just kind of made up the dimensions as I went looking for wood. Here are a couple of pics before I put the finish on it.



I'll get some veggies in it in a little bit, but for now, here's the finished product...


----------

